# Custom Aristocrat Arrived Today!!!!! PICS!



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well about 6 weeks ago I was given the ok by the fiance to order me a new humi for my Birthday (Dec 13) and our Anni. (Nov 23, I think ). Well of course I had to jump on the chance while she was in such a good mood so I debated and debated and decided to get a smaller Aristocrat than the larger Avallo. Both seemed to be damn good humis but I went with the Aristo due to the extra ability to customize. I started with basically a Aristo Mini and added the DX base, changed the height, and added an extra shelf. I went without the set n forget due to the cost restrictions set forth by my fiance (we had a baby coming at the time...shes been born since then, boy do I love my lil princess). I plan on maybe adding a Cigar Oasis if I can find a used one when I have some spare cash. Right now Im going with a pound and a half of beads and maybe some more as well. Pics are below, shes getting seasoned now.

I couldnt be happier with the choice I made. Bob is the man, very nice, willing to talk and help you thru any questions/problems you have. He has my word...if you are looking for a quality humi...give him a call.

And BTW for all you jungle newbies...be warned! I started this forum in feb. when I bought my first humi...a RyJ desktop....a couple months later....a Vicksburg....and now in late October...I had to order a Aristocrat...which is here now....just head my warning! But hey...its definately a fun slope to fall down!





































And if you have a Cigar Oasis you dont use anymore...PM me, when I have some spare cash I would probably scoop it up from you.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are a few more...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great, Mike! I'm glad it finally showed


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

OOOoooohhh!! That thing is sexy! Congrats, now fill it up!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

That is beautiful.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

and how long do you think it will be till you build your walk in?


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

:dr That's one beautiful humi! Have fun filling her up!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Mike-

JR has a RyJ and Oasis deal:
http://www.jrcigar.com/index.cfm?page=deals_ryj-an_06no6

Buy the $135.00 box of cigars and get a free Oasis. I know you probably don't want to spend more money right now, but that is a pretty good deal.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I give this baby 2 months before it's busting out of it's seams. Very nice Michael. Next conversion of spare bedroom into walking humidor. :r


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks awesome.

You made such a great desicion. You will be so happy with that. 

Enjoy it for the years to come.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet piece, congrats!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

shaweeeet!..now its time for the go ahead to fill her up.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice man!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I have humidor envy...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats on the humi! I need to pull the trigger on one soon. Something similar to yours will most likely be the ticket!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new humi. She's a beaut! Just out of curiousity, whats one of those pupies go for?


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

www.aristocrathumidors.com

Search there and get an idea of the prices, then u can call bob and ask what the cost of modifications cost. You can do anything you want pretty much...the rare woods are gorgeous...if only I had the money...but check that site out and feel free to call/email bob with questions...he always answers them for you in a timely manner.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

The smell inside a full humidor like that is just great--enjoy.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> and how long do you think it will be till you build your walk in?


 I still have dibs on your m plus


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats!!! That is a very nice looking humi!!! Will look even better full!!:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So..... how long until you need to go bigger????


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> I give this baby 2 months before it's busting out of it's seams.


That's about right. Took me about 4 months to go from "I wonder how I'll ever fill this space - it looks like an empty warehouse," to "Holy hell - WTF happened?! I'm outta room."


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Holy banana peels...I think I just wet my pants...what a beautiful 'dor. Forget the repairs to the roof...:hn


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice grab. I'll have to admit I feel kind of bad for it sitting there empty. It looks lonely.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice humi...Congrats.....I must admit Ive been looking at that one for myself....you must be psyched !!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent Humi! Now fill it up and then take more pictures to show us!


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is really gorgeous! :dr How many boxes do you anticipate being able to fit in there with the extra height? Great piece! Congrats!!!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

i like the look and setup... very nice. post pics once its all seasoned w/ the smokes


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*Yeah, baby...

*_http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8b/Austin_Powers.jpg


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice.... every time I see somebody post pics of their Aristocrat it makes me want to order one for myself.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice :dr


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Humidor Mike.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

very sweet! congrats on your new toy sir!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I love seeing all these Aristocrat pics. I just put in an order for a Black Walnut and Burl Mini yesterday. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Beautiful Humi, now get started on filling it, you also might want to call them to get started on your next one..... That way you wont have any down time


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice humi man! I wanna see some pics when you load it up too!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice looking humidor. I've had my eye on the Aristocrats for a while now...can't wait to hopefully "pull the trigger".

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice humi , they sure are pretty . I just can't decide whether to buy an Aristocrat or to build my own cabinet humi . The only problem I can think of is getting the Spanish Cedar to line it with . When does construction start on the walk-in humidor start ? This question is based solely on the time table of your growth from one humi to the next .


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Nice humi , they sure are pretty . I just can't decide whether to buy an Aristocrat or to build my own cabinet humi . The only problem I can think of is getting the Spanish Cedar to line it with . When does construction start on the walk-in humidor start ? This question is based solely on the time table of your growth from one humi to the next .


Probably 1-2 months before Ashley files for divorce...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Man oh man, Mike, that thing is gorgeous. Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, that's an Aristocrate alright. Great purchase. You are going to be very happy. I should know, I own two of them!

Doc


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Already started to save up for one. Still deciding on which one. All I know is either way I go I will need a lot of cash, for the unit and to fill it!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I keep looking at this thread and the pics.....the anticipation level just keeps climbing. 6-8 weeks seems like such a long time.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

That is one awesome looking humidor. 

I was just browsing their website and boy am I jealous. They have some awesome looking humidors. It would probably take me a couple of weeks to decide with all those options.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> It would probably take me a couple of weeks to decide with all those options.


Trust me, it takes longer than that.


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks awesome! I can feel that itch of jealousy trying to goad me into dropping a lot of money into a new humi. Maybe someday.

Again, congrats on a kickass purchase. :dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

That is a very nice piece. You will take pride in your cigar smoking knowing that your smokes are ageing in something so nice. Enjoy


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Dang that thing looks sweet


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

B e a u t i f u l ! ! !


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Very nice. How many boxes/cigars is it rated for?


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Its rated for 100-125 cigars for each drawer, and originally 15-20 boxes...but with added height...idk, maybe 19-24ish boxes id guess, all depends on what boxes you are using. And Bob is very accurate with his estimations on what they hold...none of this inflated estimate crap like a 200 ct desktop that only holds 75-100. He is dead on balls accurate. 

So anywhere from 200-250 singles and 19-24 boxes Im guessing...


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That is a SWEEEEEET cabinet!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

It Looks Great, Congratulations!

Out of curiosity, why the addition to the height?
Was it just to make it bigger or were you trying to match it to some other piece of furniture?


----------

